# Rezept aus Spiegel: Whitebait



## XBing (7. Juni 2015)

Mir geht es gar nicht so sehr um das Rezept, nur um eure Meinung zu dem Absatz:

"(alternativ: Glasaal, nur aus Zuchten!)" in folgendem Rezept:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/neuseeland-whitebait-dinner-an-der-west-coast-a-1028598.html

Gibt es da tatsächlich Zuchterfolge?|uhoh:
Oder wie kommt der Autor drauf dass es das gäbe?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rezept aus Spiegel: Whitebait*



XBing schrieb:


> Gibt es da tatsächlich Zuchterfolge?|uhoh:
> Oder wie kommt der Autor drauf dass es das gäbe?



 Zuchterfolge beim Aal gibt es genau so wenig wie Lektoren bei Spiegel Online. |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rezept aus Spiegel: Whitebait*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zuchterfolge beim Aal gibt es genau so wenig wie Lektoren bei Spiegel Online. |wavey:



Und dazu noch aus 'mare' April 2015 abgeguckt.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rezept aus Spiegel: Whitebait*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zuchterfolge beim Aal gibt es genau so wenig wie Lektoren bei Spiegel Online. |wavey:



Nicht ganz richtig. Zu den Lektoren bei Spiegel Online kann ich nichts sagen, dazu liegen mir keine Informationen vor. :q

Aale wurden sehr wohl schon erfolgreich gezüchtet. Leider ist die Verlustrate z.Z. so groß, das weniger als 1% der geschlüpften Aallarven überlebt hat. Die ersten Zuchterfolge wurden in Japan gemacht, beim europäischen Aal sind die Holländer der Universität Leiden führend. Ich bin mir sicher, irgendwo hier im AB auch mal ein Dokument zu deren Zuchterfolge gelesen zu haben. Das größte Problem ist wohl die Planktonbeschaffung für die Ernährung der Aallarven.

Im Inet habe ich hier Infos zur künstlichen Aalvermehrung gefunden, siehe Anhang.


----------



## XBing (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rezept aus Spiegel: Whitebait*

Vielen Dank für die Übersicht!


----------

